# Ortho Evra patch ?



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Anyone opinions? Anyone have problems ?Anyone else feel really tired all the time after starting it? Lin


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

The only note I have is they say that over a certain weight it doesn't work as well for birth control - that's why I'm not on it.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Amen to that- that wouldn't put me on it because of my weight. I'm on NuvaRing, I'm planning on posting a new topic about that.Amy


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i'm back on it again. i stopped after running out- i work at a clinic where i get it for free and the clinic ran out. the only problems i've had have been with it not lessening my period length or heaviness. my periods have been getting heavier and had more clots. i'm on bc to control my endo, so it isnt helping all that much. argh. otherwise i like it, it's easy to remember and i havent had any negative symptoms.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I tired the patch for one month and had the same symptoms (mostly depression) that I get with the pill, so I got off.


----------



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

I am on Ortho Evra Patch and I have Endometriosis and PCOS. I have not had any side effects other than it reducing my menstrual flow, reducing the duration of my period and relieving me of some of my cramps. I did lose a few pounds when I started it too and my skin is a bit clearer. The only down side is the patch site is quite itchy for about 2 days after you apply a new patch. I absolutely love it.Steffie


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Thanks for the replys. I think I will stay on it for a while to see how it goes. I am not on it for birth control so I don't have to use it but my Dr. said it should help with irregular periods etc. It just seems like I have been really tired and also crampy since I started it, but that has only been a few weeks. Will see what happens with my next period.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

oh yeah.. the patch also helped me lose the weight i gained and the acne that developed after being on the lo-ovral pills (i think was the name)


----------

